# Black on black using 'Shades of Grey'



## Starless74

Hello everybody,
I have set the WRF to 'Shades of Grey' mode, because I find that much more relaxing for my eyesight. 







I may simply change my settings back to default or to a different mode, or even highlight the text using the computer cursor, as a workaround.
I believe, though, a notice reading: «please don't change the text colour to black as it makes post hardly readable to users who set the page to 'white on black'» (or similar) may prevent others from encountering the same issue. Just a suggestion.
Thanks.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi, somehow I missed this comment. I will upgrade the Shades of Grey theme this weekend. If there is still a problem on Monday, let me know!


----------



## Starless74

Oops! I had "unwatched" this thread, sorry.
It's much more readable now, thanks!


----------



## mkellogg

I just updated it yesterday.  I also removed the "Shades of Grey (cream accent)" and kept only the "blue accent" version to keep things simple. Let me know if there are any problems.


----------



## LMorland

@mkellogg, the Dictionary (not the Forum) now presents  a BLACK BACKGROUND!  It's happening on Chrome and on Firefox, but not on Microsoft Edge.  Is there some way to change it back to the way it has always been?  It's almost illegible, for me, at least. 

Thank you. ~ Laura


----------



## mkellogg

You are seeing it in Dark Mode. It is a setting in your browser or operating system to choose the dark color theme. Many people have been asking for it, so we implemented it. I think you should search the internet to see how to turn it off for yourself.


----------



## LMorland

Dear Mike,  I still think it's a bug. Why? 
1.  I am not seeing _any_ other website in "dark mode."  I have never adjusted my settings, in any browser, to "dark mode."
2.  I agree that it should be an option for those who want it, but not the _default _option! 

I'm curious how many others are experiencing this situation -- it can't just be me.

Laura


----------



## mkellogg

LMorland said:


> not the _default _option!


I agree, and it doesn't seem to be the default option.

If you are in Windows, go to Settings > Colors > Choose your default app mode > and toggle between Light and Dark.
That changes it back and forth immediately for me.

Whatever the case, we should find a way to let people make an exception for WR if they something different from the "default app mode".


----------



## LMorland

mkellogg said:


> If you are in Windows, go to Settings > Colors > Choose your default app mode > and toggle between Light and Dark. That changes it back and forth immediately for me.


For me, too!  
So it wasn't a browser issue, but a Windows one. Thanks so much, Mike!


----------

